# A Geniculata



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

the beast...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice! I just acquired a large one back in November myself. I can't wait until it molts to see if it is a female! What kind of roaches are you feeding it?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks dude..
yeah I really like her,she is awesome t.
that roach on the pictures is b.dubia..
I feeding her with dubia,latteralis and crickets...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice one !
Dubias are perfect, at least they don't run up to glass


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

for me crickets are the best..they stay on the ground..
I hate fobas(worms)..


----------

